# StaffPad not playing as written



## skylord11 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello,

I imported an xml file and some of the bars are red and when it plays through them it seems that it is using a lot of rubato and doesn't actually play it as written. Can this be fixed in some way?


----------



## hvromano (Mar 3, 2022)

Hello, 

I'm have not tried to import xml but red bars in staffpad means the rhythm within the bar does not follow the time signature ( if you have, for example, 5 quarter notes in a 4/4 ), so the playback can't work properly. Is this the problem ? If you ajust the rhythm or the time signature the bar should become healthy white again.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 3, 2022)

skylord11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I imported an xml file and some of the bars are red and when it plays through them it seems that it is using a lot of rubato and doesn't actually play it as written. Can this be fixed in some way?


What is probably happening is, that some of the notes in the red measures are actually longer than what they seem to be. Like when apparently 1/8 notes behave as 1/4 notes. This can sometimes happen after importing. Notice which notes seem to be too slow during playback and then delete and re-enter then. Sometimes simply shortening them can fix it.


----------

